# 91 sentra stereo wires/dashboard lights



## Keates (Feb 11, 2005)

I successfully installed my deck but my dashboard lights don't work anymore. When given power, two wires that were marked "Lighting SW" and "Illumi Control" on the old cassette player will do some strange things including supplying the dashboard lighting with power. I'm not sure if the problem has to do with these two wires or something else. Thanks for any help.


----------



## cruisnhard (Feb 15, 2005)

i would like an answer to this also be cause i just bought a b13 with the dash lights out. it also has an aftermarket radio in it.


----------



## Aaron92SE (Dec 22, 2003)

Does anybody have any insight on this? I bought a 1990 Stanza and I am pretty sure my dash lights, clock, and cig lighter doesn't have power b/c of some wiring related to my radio. When I bought the car, it had no radio. There were 3 wiring harnesses hanging out of my dash. I used one of the three and hooked it up to a Sony radio I had, plus I hooked up the antenna. But I can't figure out what these 2 extra harnesses are for.

Also, my AC compressor doesn't get 12v. So I am guessing that this is related. I've check every fuses in the entire car. All are fine. Any ideas?


----------



## cruisnhard (Feb 15, 2005)

one set should have been for power and ground and front speakers and the one of the other ones is for rear speakers. not sure what the last one is for.


----------



## cruisnhard (Feb 15, 2005)

oh yeah and my dash light bulbs blew thats why i had no lights.


----------

